# Redline Rumble pics [pic heavy]



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey all! Redline Rumble was pretty amazing,really glad to see skylines there,especially some from here! Anyway,onto the pics!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

great pics!!!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

good pics mate, was it realy that muggy today? oh and Mick dont you bother cleaning the lemon anymore?:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

nah the weather was clearer,but my camera seems to dull pictures. During the day the clouds did get dark,so perhaps the pics were taken during those periods lol


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Some nice cars there


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Really good pictures - gutted I did not go now, I thought the weather was going to be worse


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Damn ... can't see the pics from work (they must be on photobucket or something).


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

yeah they're on photobucket sorry! 

glad ya like the pics


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice rims on the blue GTR34... i love it...


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics - especially like the nissan bluebird that you blurred out the plate on ... is that some kind of mega street sleeper .

Seriously excellent piccies.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

nice event there...thanks for the pics


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Dirty lemon!

T


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

What make is that spoiler???


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

looks like Top Secret


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jim27 said:


> What make is that spoiler???


A JAZZ one hahahahaha


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Glad someone took a pic of that, total shocker!

Who the hell thought a Supra spoiler sat on top of a standard spoiler would be a good look on a nearly standard 32GTS? lol...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

My boy was with me and he is 10.
WHAT THE HELL IS THAT DAD:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Glad someone took a pic of that, total shocker!
> 
> Who the hell thought a Supra spoiler sat on top of a standard spoiler would be a good look on a nearly standard 32GTS? lol...


Glad somone else spotted that SHOCKING effort


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Great Pictures:smokin:


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Wait, look heres another


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Monster said:


> Wait, look heres another


That one isn't too bad


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes it is!


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Maybe i'm the only person who likes it


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

Its not so bad, better than the Supra/Standard GTR hybrid horror


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

super pics chris!


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

anyone see andy f's rip snortingly fast subaru impreza?


(not a liner i know but blooming quick i think you'll agree!)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

petey said:


> anyone see andy f's rip snortingly fast subaru impreza?


Hard to miss!

Cam phone pic of the enginebay. Seems to be cooled by Nitrous alone, which is cool, literally.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

yeah that scooby was god of the pod,bloody quick!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Links to LOTS of pics here


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanx for the pics!

Cya O!


----------



## Smoll (May 2, 2006)

Mix of fuel strongly rich? The exhaust very much smokes....


----------

